# Feta Marinade



## Hopz (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking for your favorite, tried and true Feta cheese Marinades... a little spicy is good.

thanks


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 20, 2008)

Hopz;
   I don't do this one as often as I would like to (wife is anti-spicy) but it is a good one

            1 Cup EVOO
            1 Chipotle pepper in adobo , minced
            1 tsp of the adobo itself
            4 cloves garlic, minced
            2 green onions, finely chopped
            juice of 1 lime
            Fresh ground black pepper to taste
            Mix items thoroughly

            For mine, I take a 12 oz brick of feta and break it into 4 chunks, cover with the marinade and let it sit for a few days. Tasty...especially on nacho chips.


----------

